
Learn Smalltalk with ProfStef - pieterk
https://amber-lang.net/learn.html
======
pieterk
Related threads at [https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=amber-
lang.net](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=amber-lang.net)

------
3rdAccount
ProfStef is alright, but I found all the Smalltalk books on the Pharo website
as well as a different site that Stefane Duccasse hosts which has old, but
mostly relevant books to be more helpful.

Pharo is really cool, but most of my coding use cases is either in scripting
(Powershell, Bash, and Python generally make more sense here) or numerical
programming (numpy works here and starting to look at Julia...I know there is
a numerical methods book written in Pharo, but the ecosystem just isn't
there).

Hopefully I'll get a chance to use it in the future.

~~~
jaco8
You also might look at [https://nim-lang.org/](https://nim-lang.org/) , which
is as fast as C or Rust and nicer to code in if you come from Python.

~~~
pull_my_finger
Doesn't Nim compile to C? Not really the same as being "fast as C"

~~~
dom96
In Nim's case it is the same.

